# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  شیوه نوین در رشته پزشکی

## shim

بچه دانشگاهایی که شیوه ی نوین در آنها تدریس میشه چه فرقی با بقیه دانشگاه ها در شیوه تدریس دارن؟؟

آیا در دانشکده بین الملل آنها نیز شیوه ی نوین تدریس میشه؟؟

آخه من بین الملل همدان قبول شدم و امیدوار بودم که بعد از چند ترم به اصفهان انتقالی بگیرم که فهمیدم همدان شیوه ی نوین است وبه اصفهان انتقالی نداره :Y (636):  :Y (636):

----------


## shim

up

----------

